# You smell that?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

......its the big ole skunk that we took yesterday  
Ran a bit over 50 miles looking for 'em. That's just how it goes some days. Still better than sitting around wondering, and it was a great day on the water with my dad.
We did see something a few miles offshore. No idea what they were, but they were big. It was two or three big fish moving around like they were balling something up, then moving on. I hate to speculate, but seemed like sails. They didn't spook, but moved off pretty quick, just in casting range a couple of times, but eluded us none the less.

L8, Harry


----------

